# HDNet 7-Day MOVIE Schedule



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Here's Your Rolling 7-day HDNet MOVIE Schedule

Link: *http://www.hd.net/movies_schedule_sevenday.html*

We have improved the weekly HDNet Movie schedule by providing a direct link to HDNet's new seven-day movie schedule page. This new feature provides DBSTalk readers with an attractive, well organized presentation that should be easier to read.

You are welcome to post comments or suggestions in the weekly HDNet schedule threads, or you may comment directly to HDNet at [email protected]

Nick


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link; very good, well laid out site. For some reason I never get tired of watching "Steel Magnolias:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Here's a Frightnight programming note -- HDNet Movies is running a horror movie marathon all night tonight, Friday, Oct. 31.

Also, a reminder that the HDNet Movies 7-day schedule is at your fingertips and always up-to-date. Check it out here: http://www.hd.net/movies_schedule_sevenday.html


----------



## HDNM ZRoss (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to DBS Talk and an employee for the HDNet Movies channel. I will be posting our "Monthly Highlights" every month from now on.

I'd like to thank Nick for posting our schedule, but I just want to make sure you check out our schedule through:

http://hdnetmovies.com/

This website goes a little more in-depth than the schedule posted through http://hd.net/ (which is really the site for our sister network, HDNet).

Enjoy the movies


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

HDNM ZRoss said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to DBS Talk and an employee for the HDNet Movies channel. I will be posting our "Monthly Highlights" every month from now on.
> 
> ...


Cool, welcome to DBSTalk! Thanks for your contributions.

Out of curiosity, do you have any input or control over content?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

HDNM ZRoss said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to DBS Talk and an employee for the HDNet Movies channel. I will be posting our "Monthly Highlights" every month from now on.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to the site and enjoy the forums.


----------



## HDNM ZRoss (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the warm greetings, guys.

tcusta00, I do provide input as to the content of our station, but the overwhelming majority of the movies we play are planned well in advance. So, while I am more than happy to take your suggestions (which we do appreciate and take seriously), it still may take some time before we can get a certain movie onto our air.

That said, we always want to know what you liked, didn't like, and what we can do to make the channel better for our viewers.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

A bunch of the movies I record come from HDNM.

I want to compliment the staff for its excellent choices and encourage you to keep up the good work!


----------

